# Crashed R34 Vspec II Nur



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Sadly another devastating loss both car an driver never made it.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Nur


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Clutch


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh man so sad.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Happened yesterday in Malaysia, driver was 25 years old. My thoughts go to his family and friends. R.I.P
What was even more tragic was to see 90% of the people commenting on facebook caring more about the loss of the car instead of the driver. What's wrong with people nowadays?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

OOoofff...

That's SOME impact!!!

Mercifully I don't think the driver would have felt very much..


TT


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

A harrowing reminder of what could happen to any one of us, myself included, when driving dangerously. Terrifying seeing how merely mortal we all are


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

This honestly made my spine tingle, as mentioned in the post above me.. it could of been anyone one of us and that's a scary thought! RIP to this young lad and thoughts to the family !


----------



## mikemonty (May 15, 2016)

Very sad, RIP.


----------



## groundzro (Jan 10, 2014)

Not only that, there were a few asking to get the parts. Sad n disgusted.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Vultures!!

Sad news.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very sad news.Screw the car it was just a piece of metal.
RIP mate


----------



## JonnyBCK (May 5, 2014)

Some of the posts on fb for this were down rite disrespectful for the driver RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

JonnyBCK said:


> Some of the posts on fb for this were down rite disrespectful


It's disrespectful enough just to post pics of a car which someone died in tbh.


----------



## Axis (Nov 18, 2015)

A horrible reminder that life can be taken away in the blink of an eye. I'm a firm believer that when it's you time to go, it's your time to go. Prayers for the family of the driver.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

Brutal, but to make a car look like that you have to be doing stupid speeds on the roads. Its harsh but hes less of a danger to the public now, thoughts for his family though.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

rip mate..

it looks not so fast but very bad luck hit i think...


----------



## Jimmy P (Jun 18, 2014)

so sad but a stark reminder to us all with these powerful toys!
I find the biggest problem with mine after owning a couple of tuned evos - in the GTR you just don't realise the speed you are doing until you look at the speedo!

RIP


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Not sure why people enjoy posting pictures of a fatal accident.

We've had these threads before, I'm sure it's some sort of sick underlying mental health issue.


----------



## R34Mania (Jan 17, 2017)

It can also remind us about being careful when driving. No matter how big brakes you install or roll cages you get, this can happen when you're driving reckless.


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

I think it's important to post at least one pic of incidents like this. Too many people are unaware/blase about the possible consequences of their actions in cars. You can tell them time and again but it just doesn't sink in like a picture.
I lost a young friend I was mentoring in motorsports when he lost control on the road in a corvette. Hit a tree sideways and cut the car in half behind the seats. I had told him on more than one occasion he needed to calm it down on the road.

Yes, people can be disrepectful when talking about the car and ignoring the life lost.

RIP unknown brother


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> Very sad news.Screw the car it was just a piece of metal.
> RIP mate


You are so right. R.I.P


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

shocking! feel sorry for the family, just a reminder, just because the cars powerful and grips like hell, there is a limit to Godzillas remarkable system.

RIP


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

God Almighty has no limits, so we should just call the lines zilla then. 

A sad loss, thoughts go out to his Loved ones.


----------



## XKS (Jan 23, 2020)

Yosh said:


> Sadly another devastating loss both car an driver never made it.


Hey, where is the car? Is it for Sale?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

XKS said:


> Hey, where is the car? Is it for Sale?



Post is from 2017...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

XKS said:


> Hey, where is the car? Is it for Sale?


really classy


----------

